# Does Santa come to your cats?



## coy (Sep 2, 2012)

As I've just got my first ever cat and I am also planning on what I'm getting everyone for Christmas this year my thoughts turned to my kitten. Is it common for everyone to buy their cats gifts too? I've had a look online and already seen stockings and advent calenders for cats. I could probably go over board if I let myself. 

So will your cats be on Santa's good list this year?


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

If I'm home with them over Christmas I do. I put up a little tree on a table and put their gifts under it. I did learn (the hard way) that anything with catnip had to be put in a sealed baggie FIRST and then wrapped. If they could smell it through the paper they ripped it open.

They like opening their presents on Christmas. They chew on and play with all the paper (I don't use ribbon on theirs) and then go crazy sniffing and batting around the new toys.

I think that MowMow enjoys wrapping presents MUCH more than unwrapping them though. He just goes crazy when I pull out the tubes of gift wrap......

ETA: They always get gifts, even if I'm not home for Christmas but if I don't wrap them unless I'm going to be there Christmas morning.


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

I get the dogs toys... the cats are far less interested in toys, and my aunt always has them covered, so they do get something. 

Last year I made the mistake of wrapping a squeaky toy for the dogs and putting it under the tree... about ten minutes later there was a crazy racket and one of the dogs had smelled out the toy from 30 or so other packages and ripped the wrapping paper off. She was pretty proud of her find, but I took it away... she only had one more day to wait.


----------



## Cat-Daddy (Jun 16, 2012)

My boys get tuna, salmon and christmas turkey :-D

They don't have much interest in toys. They sleep about 18 hours a day, cuddle in to me for about 5 of the 6 waking hours and then divide the remaining hour into trips to the food-bowl, litter-box and the odd chase lol


----------



## LilyC (Aug 23, 2011)

Oh boy, Tequila and Maya gets lots of stuff for Christmas. They have their own paw stockings too. Last year, we got them a ball track, new mice, tunnels, scratching posts, treats, foil balls, beds (that they don't sleep in) and other little knick knacks. Since they are our "children", they get spoiled.


----------



## Penguin_Dreams (Sep 28, 2012)

My cats get the apartment to themselves aside from a daily visit from the petsitter.

They do have their own stalkings, and they get special treats and toys before I have to leave them, but for past few years mostly they just abandoned for Christmas.


----------



## 3furbabies (Dec 7, 2011)

Last year was the first Xmas for all my girls(we didnt have the 6 year old yet) so they were spoiled to put it mildly. They got a new cat condo , cat tunnel , a ton of toys and treats. They got more present than my dog lol. This year our budget is a bit tighter so they will all probably just get a few bags of treats and some new toys. Although the cats still have new toys in the closet so I may just give that to them. Ill still buy them a few things though.


----------



## Penny135 (Apr 6, 2011)

I wont be buying presents for Mia and Mac for Christmas. They already have what they need and more. They get stuff here and there year round.


----------



## bkitty (Aug 17, 2009)

Yeah, I'm guilty of playing Santa for the cats. Catnip, cardboard scratching pads, & pingpong balls.


----------



## Ragdoll_Joy (Jul 13, 2012)

coy said:


> As I've just got my first ever cat and I am also planning on what I'm getting everyone for Christmas this year my thoughts turned to my kitten. Is it common for everyone to buy their cats gifts too? I've had a look online and already seen stockings and advent calenders for cats. I could probably go over board if I let myself.
> 
> So will your cats be on Santa's good list this year?


ADVENT CALANDARS FOR CATS?! I'm so tempted to get in on that..... This will be Joy's first Christmas so of course she will be getting something  Not 100% sure what we will be doing for her though!


----------



## Abbie (Jan 13, 2011)

Ragdoll_Joy said:


> ADVENT CALANDARS FOR CATS?! I'm so tempted to get in on that..... This will be Joy's first Christmas so of course she will be getting something  Not 100% sure what we will be doing for her though!


Oh yes! I always get the girls an advent calendar, infact I even get my hamsters one!

Needless to say, yes I also get all my pets a present. The girls are getting a 'Princess Den' this year, which I am more excited about than they will be!

My Mum also gets them pressies too. They are members of the family too, afterall.


----------



## Ritzpg (Dec 7, 2010)

My friend rescued Ritz the day after Christmas. Best. Christmas. Present. Ever.
I'd never been around cats before, I helped a little socializing Ritz and her sister and brothers (litter abandoned, all survived 20 inch snow storm). I adoped Ritz the end of January three years ago. So, yes she gets a present around Christmas time, but a bigger one in late January. Really, she gifts me 24x7 with her presence.


----------



## Galathiel (Feb 6, 2012)

Hmm .. my dog may get a present .. maybe a bone or treats as I buy him "babies" (stuffed animals) year round. My cat's favorite toys are an empty peppermint wrapper and the plastic tops off water bottles. I have a feeling that any toy I buy would pale in comparison to her trashy toys :eyeroll.


----------



## Luvmyfurbabies (Jun 25, 2012)

In a big way!!!!!!!!!! My daughter who is also an animal lover likes to help me pick out all the things "we" think they should have on top of all those things I've had my eyes on through the year. Tunnels and cubes are their absolute favorites! I budget my babies into Christmas just like I do human family and friends.


----------



## Ragdoll_Joy (Jul 13, 2012)

Where would I find one of these advent calandars? All the websites I come across are UK


----------



## Beckie210789 (May 9, 2011)

My cats are getting a dyson this year, to help curb my sanity lol.


----------



## Kit (Oct 26, 2012)

I love the idea of cat stockings!! I found a crochet pattern for a really cute cat stocking here:

Cat Paws Christmas Stocking Crochet Pattern | Red Heart

Which I think I'll just have to make up for my cats this Christmas!


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

I've never gotten Murphy a Christmas present, but my sister always does. I've always appreciated that, coming from a non-pet family, that they've embraced him like that.


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

Advent calenders...that gives me an idea. A manger scene! A human family,some kittos... There MUST have been cats in the manger! And I'll bet the wise men had a few in their caravan!...


----------



## scottd (Jun 28, 2011)

Tina is a boring cat. I can buy her toys that cost $50 and she won't touch them. She'd rather have the ring from a milk jug. I don't buy her toys but she gets lots of treats and other things.

We don't put up a Christmas tree either because she will climb to the top of it and knock it over. ._.


----------



## Luvmyfurbabies (Jun 25, 2012)

That's funny! My cats have climbed to top in the middle of our tree before but our bloodhound was the one that knocked it over! 
Any toys my cats decide aren't worthy I just donate to shelters, that includes beds they not like as well. I feel better knowing at the very least it won't go to waste.


----------



## minikin44 (Aug 25, 2012)

They always get something... usually a new toy each and a few treats


----------



## binkyhoo (Feb 16, 2003)

Christmas. What is fun is that my moms cats send a card to my kitty. I love that.


----------



## Penguin_Dreams (Sep 28, 2012)

Beckie210789 said:


> My cats are getting a dyson this year, to help curb my sanity lol.


That's a great gift for everyone! My roomba is unable to keep up with the amount of hair my cats leave and I'm seriously considering getting a real vacuum even though I have no where to store it and probably only need it every 6 months or so.


----------



## tigre86 (Nov 3, 2012)

Of course! Tigerlilly already has a stocking and I'll get one for Tucker this year (he wasn't with me at Christmas last year). They'll get treats, new collars, toys, and a cat tree for the living room. They're probably the most spoiled members of my family, lol.


----------



## Victoriax (Feb 25, 2012)

of course Santa come's to my kitty's  they are just as important as any other family member & I could never leave them out 

although I am not sure they realize that it is actually xmas as they get present's all year round lol spoiled kitty's they are hehe

I was planning on a new cat tree for xmas but just ordered it yesterday so will have to think of another xmas present now, my mum also buy's them present's for xmas as I do for her dog's, 

my kitty's love to "help" me wrapping present's esp Meeca who like's to just lay on the nice fresh paper when I roll it out lol I could not possibly make her move her pretty lil self so I just un roll another sheet & quickly try to wrap the present before she notices, lol

I suppose they could still have a new climber for xmas aswell as the one in the bedroom need's replacing soon & I would really like to find a pink one to match my bedding, it is very annoying though we have a limited selection of cat tree's to choose from here in the UK, I look on the US site's & there are soooo many lovely tree's :-(


----------



## pepperthelauncher (Oct 9, 2012)

Yes she will be on Santa's list this year! We've never celebrated anything but for the FIRST TIME EVER we are going to! Mr. boyfriend even carved a special pumpkin for little kitty this Halloween, and I'm sure we're gonna get plenty of goodies for her for Christmas!


----------



## StrandedBear (Nov 6, 2012)

I'm REALLY excited about Christmas already, and now I have a little kitty to buy for too. I've been looking on amazon and could spend a small fortune, but she is definitely getting an advent calander, stocking and scratching post rcat


----------



## Ritzpg (Dec 7, 2010)

I second the question: what is an "advent" calendar--is there one just for cats?


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Santa never leaves my house! I have spoiled little girls. 

Although, and those of you who've been here a while might want to sit down, I now have NO - ZIP - ZERO - cat trees.

Yup. Sold the last nice huge one I had last month. 

I do buy something special for my girls for Christmas morning.


----------



## StrandedBear (Nov 6, 2012)

Cat Advent Calendar by Pets at Home | Pets at Home


----------



## Marshel (Dec 22, 2010)

Colonel has a stocking with his name on it. He doesn't eat treats or play much with toys except Da Bird. So his stocking consists of canned cat food and a new Da Bird. The bird he will be distroyed with in 2 months.

Onyx came to just before Christmas last year so she did not have a stocking. I left for the night turn at work on a very cold night and darn near steped on her when I went out the back door. She was shivering and I scooped her up and brought her inside. 
At that time she was still in the safe room and was on a raw food diet. Her Christmas present was the gibblets from our turkey. She also is not into toys much so she will get cat food and a Da Bird this year along with the gibblets.

She still will enjoys raw food. Colonel won't touch the raw.

The dog also has his own stocking stuffed with treats


----------



## Arkona (May 7, 2012)

This year will be my first Christmas with Liz, and yes, absolutely Santa will come!


----------



## tigre86 (Nov 3, 2012)

I found a stocking on petfooddirect that I liked so I bought it along with toys and treats for Tucker. His Christmas shopping is done already. He's the most spoiled member of my family, lol.


----------



## Venusworld21 (Oct 23, 2012)

Absolutely! We do stockings for all the cats, the dog, and even one for our fish. We'll have to get a new stocking this year for our newest addition, Erek, but this is last year's. As you can see, the pets make out better than the people, lol.











Persephone approves


----------



## LaurulFeatherCat (Sep 16, 2011)

Yep. And he always brings turkey and cat nip.


----------



## rdswan14 (Nov 2, 2012)

I will be giving Petey Christmas presents. I plan to put some toys in a bag big enough for him to crawl into since he loves bags.

I am also giving my grand-baby Max the same (Max is my son's kitten).


----------

